# light temp for flowering



## poorgrower (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anyone used 3200K temperature lighting for flowering? I seem to be quite limited as to what I can find here.  I might be able to get my hands on a 2000K bulb, would this be better?   Thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 25, 2012)

The flowering light spectrum is a little more open than the vegging range. I haven't seen any particular information that says to use a more specific range. You can even use the vegging lights for flowering but the results will not be AS good as the flowering light. I think the 3200k range will work just fine but the 2000k is also good. *The key here is LUMENS*. You want to make sure that you are giving the plants *enough light energy *for them to do their thing of building buds, and that is lumens. For vegging plants you only need to have 3000-5000 lumens per sqft of growing space around your plants. But when they go into flowering they really need a minimum of 5000lumens persqft. And more is better as long as you can control the heat. Most people use the HPS lights because the spectrum is around 2000-2500k range and they give off the most lumens per watt of electricity. CFLs, T5s,T8s, LEDs, and even metal halide will work for flowering but they all have weaknesses that lower the yield and/or drasticly increase energy usage in the end. What kind of lights are you using or looking at using? where are you looking for your lights? there are lots of places online that you can get what you need at great prices delivered to your door without the worry of LEO asking you about it.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

Be lookin to the title of this here thread and be thinkin yual be askin what tempiture yual run for the best resullts. Question is bout temp not light if I read it righ I like keepn my plants about 84 to 89 degrees they be likin it fur me anyways others might be cookin them bit higher or to bit lower as they sees fit. Hope yual yield what yual need my pilgrem friend.

BWD


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Be lookin to the title of this here thread and be thinkin yual be askin what tempiture yual run for the best resullts. Question is bout temp not light if I read it righ I like keepn my plants about 84 to 89 degrees they be likin it fur me anyways others might be cookin them bit higher or to bit lower as they sees fit. Hope yual yield what yual need my pilgrem friend.
> 
> BWD


The temperature rating in a light bulb is also know as Kelvin rating (K) or "color":bong:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> The temperature rating in a light bulb is also know as Kelvin rating (K) or "color":bong:


 
Sorry pilgrem no disrespect just be tryin to help a fellow folk.

BWD


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

:rofl: no disrespect taken! 

Im a pretty laid back dude that uses big high falutin words sometimes so my intent sometimes gets lost. Unless you say "SCREW YOU MAN" i wont ever take offense. LoL. *and capitalize it or I might not see it:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad we settin by the same fire. I didnt be wanted to piss folks of with my back wood ways. Thanks fur understandin yual be good folk OGK. Set by my fire anytime.

BWD

oh justs sos yu know be pipin a bit to last little bit and feelin warm tonight no disrespectin intended friend

BWD


----------



## poorgrower (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everybody, I appreciate the responses.

I really wanted to know which would be better between 3200K and 2000K- as far as I know, the proper spectrum is at 2700K- right?  So, do I go 700K lower or 500K higher???  I have no idea which would be better?  Might have to do both!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 28, 2012)

What kind of bulbs are you looking at using? If you are using floros, there is no evidence that says either spectrum is better than the other. If you are looking at HID bulbs then HPS is going to give you what it gives you unless its a modified spectrum bulb. Some have used the modified spectrum HPS which is supposed to have more blue spectrum in it but the results are not impressive enough to shout about. Just make sure that you get the bulbs that are within the spectrum range of 2k to 3k and have the highest amount of lumen output per watt. The cfls don't have a high lumen to watt ratio but the T5s do as good as the MH for lumens and color but are a tad weak for flowering. If I had to use floros for flowering then I would use the T5 in the 2k-3k range and maybe mix 2-3 bulbs of 6500k in with them. Hope this helps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2012)

poorgrower said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody, I appreciate the responses.
> 
> I really wanted to know which would be better between 3200K and 2000K- as far as I know, the proper spectrum is at 2700K- right?  So, do I go 700K lower or 500K higher???  I have no idea which would be better?  Might have to do both!!



It truly is probably not going to make much difference one way or the other, especially if you are using CFLs.  If you are using CFLs or other fluoros, you could get a mix of both.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 28, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> What kind of bulbs are you looking at using? If you are using floros, there is no evidence that says either spectrum is better than the other. If you are looking at HID bulbs then HPS is going to give you what it gives you unless its a modified spectrum bulb. Some have used the modified spectrum HPS which is supposed to have more blue spectrum in it but the results are not impressive enough to shout about. Just make sure that you get the bulbs that are within the spectrum range of 2k to 3k and have the highest amount of lumen output per watt. The cfls don't have a high lumen to watt ratio but the T5s do as good as the MH for lumens and color but are a tad weak for flowering. If I had to use floros for flowering then I would use the T5 in the 2k-3k range and maybe mix 2-3 bulbs of 6500k in with them. Hope this helps


I am glad you posted this before I bought a $90.00 1000w enhanced spectrum bulb for blooming.  I can get an ordinary 1000w bulb from 1000bulbs.com for under 30 clams.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 28, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I am glad you posted this before I bought a $90.00 1000w enhanced spectrum bulb for blooming.  I can get an ordinary 1000w bulb from 1000bulbs.com for under 30 clams.


 
And see at 3 times the price you can change the bulb 3 times as much and have a much higher lumens for overall bulb life vs the expensive one.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 28, 2012)

Growdude said:
			
		

> And see at 3 times the price you can change the bulb 3 times as much and have a much higher lumens for overall bulb life vs the expensive one.


Precisely!  Had I not joined this forum I would be paying out the tailpipe for enhanced spectrum bulbs.  The $100 Hortilux 1000w has 145000 initial lumens and the $25.34 Precision 1000w has 130000 but 15000 extra lumens doesn't translate to $74.66 extra bucks AFAIAC.
1000bulbs.com/category/1000-watt-high-pressure-sodium-lamps/

I shall still use 430w Agro bulbs for vegging, but only because two of my ballasts are 430w.


----------

